# Elvis in flight



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

All done!


----------



## claire2010a (Aug 10, 2010)

great pics!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes very nice pictures! Elvis is handsome.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow......their body movement is awesome when they fly.... Wish I could do that


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

They're great photos. Elvis is VERY handsome.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

He looks so proud of himself! You must have had to take a lot of pictures to get those good shots!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Brilliant pics. Elvis is a very handsome boy!!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What great flight pictures. I only catch mine by accident.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

OMG he is so beautiful!! What a lovely pearl pied boy!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice pic's  Elvis is a really good flyer


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I love the third picture. Its really cool looking!


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks, guys! I totally lucked out because he kept trying to land on my camera lens, so it was pretty easy to capture him  It took about 20 shots to catch these ones. 

Elvis is so much fun!


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow. How do you get such great pics?!


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

I use a DSLR on continuous shooting mode and get Elvis flying around and just pick out the best shots from the bunch


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow! I'm going to try seeing if I could get some good pics of my birds! They are never motionless. They are always on the go! hahaha


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

B e a u t f u l


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Awesome pictures!!!
Your tiel is gorgeous.


----------

